# Shetland Memories



## Tony (Dec 1, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]A few months ago I mentioned that I was scanning some old family pictures and asked if it was okay to post some we owned, others belonged to friends. Because of the historical nature, the moderators allowed me to share them with you. Time has been so full, but I will do a few now. This first was a beautiful mare that my dad, Wayne Greaves of Greaves' Pony Farm, built his herd around in the 50s and 60s. She is Tex Baby Doll # 26871 and was bred by daddy's good friend, Will Williams in Denton, Texas. She was born in 1949 and we bought her as a yearling, I think. She was by King's Superior who was a grandson of King Larigo. We later got her full Sister, Tex Mary Lou #35848 born in 1954 and had two 3/4 sisters to her who were also full sisters, Tex Goldapple, #25588 "Goldie" foaled in 1948 and Tex Sweet Gene #39076 foaled in 1955.[/SIZE]


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 2, 2014)

These are all wonderful Tony thank you for adding. Wow what a legacy you and your family have. I'm glad you are getting all your memories scanned in to save and that you are willing to share them.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 4, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me the historical links all of us in the little equine world have to some of the great names in the shetland world from years gone by. Thanks for sharing Tony!!


----------

